# white homer need home



## cheema (Jun 24, 2006)

...........................


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

i live about hour or so from you,in n.y. i have 2 rescued pigeons living in my coop with my chickens ,do you have a pic of him,if you can deliver him,i will take him as a pet.thanks


----------

